# Hello from Seattle



## Susie (Mar 7, 2008)

My name is Susie, I live in Seattle, WA.
I'm not only new to this forum but I am also pretty new to martial arts. I'm learning Judo/Jujutsu, Tae Kwon Do, Karate, Wing Chun, traditional weaponry, realistic self defense, non-classical Wing Chun and Tai Chi. 
I am having a blast!
I justed wanted to introduce myself and say hello 

~Susie~


----------



## arnisador (Mar 7, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Ping898 (Mar 7, 2008)

welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## Blindside (Mar 7, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!

If you don't mind me asking, who are you studying with?  That is a heck of a mix!

Lamont


----------



## morph4me (Mar 7, 2008)

Hello Susie, welcome to MT


----------



## stickarts (Mar 7, 2008)

Welcome!!


----------



## stone_dragone (Mar 7, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## newGuy12 (Mar 7, 2008)

Whoo-wee!  You are busy! 

Welcome to this board!



Robert


----------



## Kacey (Mar 7, 2008)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:

You're taking those all at once?  All in one place, or several?


----------



## 14 Kempo (Mar 7, 2008)

Hello Susie, welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## Jack Meower (Mar 8, 2008)

Susie said:


> My name is Susie, I live in Seattle, WA.
> I'm not only new to this forum but I am also pretty new to martial arts. I'm learning Judo/Jujutsu, Tae Kwon Do, Karate, Wing Chun, traditional weaponry, realistic self defense, non-classical Wing Chun and Tai Chi.
> I am having a blast!
> I justed wanted to introduce myself and say hello
> ...



Wow!  When do you sleep?  :asian:

Welcome!


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 8, 2008)

Welcome and enjoy


----------



## Drac (Mar 8, 2008)

Greetings and Welcome to MT...


----------



## IcemanSK (Mar 8, 2008)

Welcome to MT, Susie!


----------



## Susie (Mar 10, 2008)

I'm training with Master Yip. 
He has been active in martial arts for over 40 years. A 5th degree black belt in Tae Kwon Do, extensive training in Goju-Rye Karate, Shorei-Rye Karate, and Judo.
A few of the things he has accomplished are the All American Open Form Champion, Northwest Tae Kwon Do Form Champion, along with many other awards.
He was featured in and named by: 
Inside Karate Magazine (Nov. 1998 issue) as "a present day martial arts combat master"
Encore Magazine (Dec. 1993 issue) as "local doctor, martial arts instructor and teacher of calligraphy" and "a practicing calligraphy scholar"
Our local paper had a issue about him "martial arts master and trainer of champions"
He is also listed in "Who's Who of International Intellectuals. Who's Who of National Executives & Professionals.
I could go on and on about is past accomplishments and his current activities.
He is truely and amazing man!
I also train with his partner Master Stillwagon who has dedicated 25 years of his ife to the martial arts, andi s an expert in reality fighting, realistic self-defense, and modern tactical weaponry. He is an incredible man as well. 
They make an awesome team!


----------



## Susie (Mar 10, 2008)

Thank you for the warm welcomes :asian:


----------

